# list of fox pens



## joshsanders (Oct 23, 2006)

does anyone have a list of fox pens in georgia?


----------



## hunterclaus (Oct 23, 2006)

I know some folks from www.custom-collars.com who go to a lot of the Fox Trials in the Southeast. I know they go to some in Georgia, Tomorrow I will call them and see if they have a list of the ones in Georgia.


----------



## Redman54 (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't know of any list but there are three in Bulloch County. (Statesboro)


----------



## jth678 (Oct 24, 2006)

the one i know of in bulloch is about 15 mins away from where i live ill find out the info and let you know all i know now is tha it is called the fox hunting preserve and its on bella tera road


----------

